# Seki City Knife Festival



## donhoang14 (Aug 18, 2018)

Hey everyone

So I'm going to the 50th anniversary of the festival this year. I've read that the festival will have discounts on loads of brands and it seems like a hell of an experience. Does anyone here have experience with this festival?

If so, what can I expect and what things should I avoid??

Thanks!!


----------

